# Blocked Salivary Gland



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

PIKE has a blocked salivary gland on his right cheek - about the size of a small golf ball ( what ever that is ) been to 2 good Vets - same report - if it does not bother him do not worry about it - if you want it treated it involves - anaesthesia for X-ray - anaesthesia for removal in surgery if it contains gravel ( like small gall stones ) PIKE would like some opinions from this forum ! ( just like me ) I would not put PIKE under anaesthesia for a cosmetic reason


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Hmmm, it's a tough call but it sounds kind of like you made up your mind. If it's not bothering him, you don't intend to do it. Do they think it will eventually resolve itself or will it always be there? 


Luna has a bump on her nose and has since about 6 months of age. We've been keeping an eye on it but it didn't seem to bother her and it didn't really seem to get much bigger. The Vet said it was probably nothing but since we had to put her under for spaying anyway, he aspirated it and checked it out while she was under. He said it appears to be just a keratin or epithelial cyst based on the cells, but he suggested we send it out for a full biopsy anyway just to be safe. If we weren't putting her under anyway, we probably wouldn't have gone through with it.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

If its not causing him any pain and the vets aren't worried, I would let it ride. Its the hunting season and I bet PIKE would pick hunting over surgery. I would just keep a close eye on it.


----------

